# Pro carrry 9mm conversion



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello. I just bought my first kimber ...LOVE it. I dont even want to shoot my CZ75 any more. Do they make a complete drop in upper so i can shoot both calibers with the same frame. If so I would sell my cz and just have the ONE ...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

39plyguy said:


> Hello. I just bought my first kimber ...LOVE it. I dont even want to shoot my CZ75 any more. Do they make a complete drop in upper so i can shoot both calibers with the same frame. If so I would sell my cz and just have the ONE ...


Kimber does not have an "off the shelf" kit for the 9mm. They do make a .22LR or .17Mach2 kit.

If you're serious about buying a 9mm upper half, give Fusion Firearms a call and see what they can do for you. Other than that you might try calling Kimber and see if you can order a 9mm upper from their custom shop, but I have a feeling that they will tell you to piss up a rope.

Remember that a new slide/parts in a service caliber will probably require professional fitting to your Kimber frame.


----------

